# Pola LGB Weather Proofed Exclusive US Wild West Water Tower 1436/2900 with COA



## Heartwine (May 26, 2016)

IF YOUR A SERIOUS TRAIN COLLECTOR OR HOBBYIST, THEN YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THIS MODEL SELLS FOR, CURRENTLY AROUND $425.00 IN BOX. THIS WAS A SPECIFIED RUN OF ONLY 2,900 PIECES & THIS IS 1,436 OUT OF THAT RUN. ALL PAPERWORK CONFIRMING RARITY IS PRESENT. THIS TOWER WAS PRODUCED IN COMMEMORATION OF THE FIRST LGB MODEL TRAIN PRODUCED IN 1985. THIS AMERICAN WILD WEST TOWER IS A EXACT REPLICA OF THE ORIGINAL IN COLORADO & CAN BE FILLED WITH WATER & EMPTIED, VIA THE DELIVERY PIPE BY PULLING IT DOWN. VERY FEW BOXED EXAMPLES OF THIS POLA TOWER ARE AVAILABLE "ANYWHERE" & ARE BEING SNAPPED UP BY SERIOUS COLLECTORS. THIS RARE MODEL HAS BEEN TAKEN OUT FOR INSPECTION BUT NEVER FILLED WITH WATER AND IS IN PRISTINE CONDITION BY MY ESTIMATION. TOWER IS TO LGB SCALE 1:22,5 & IS 14.5 INCHES TALL. I'M SELLING THIS PIECE, REDUCED FROM WHAT YOU WOULD PAY JUST ABOUT ANYWHERE ELSE & I'M SHIPPING TO DOMESTIC U.S. RESIDENTS FOR FREE. THIS AWESOME WATER TOWER, WOULD MAKE A FANTASTIC EDITION TO ANYONES TRAIN COLLECTION. $325.00 FOR SOME REASON, I CANT LOAD PICTUERS ON THIS POSE, SO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED, CONTACT ME AND I CAN SEND PICTURES.

NOTE: PAYPAL AND MONEY ORDER DRAWN ON USPS PREFERRED. I GUARANTEE ALL DELIVERIES. SORRY FOR THE CAPS FOLKS BUT I RECENTLY BROKE MY GLASSES & UNTIL MY NEW ONES ARRIVE, THIS MAKES IT EASIER FOR ME TO SEE. SHIPPING IS FREE FOR DOMESTIC U.S. RESIDENTS.:SELLIT:


----------

